# Still work in progress



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

https://imageshack.com/a/img921/150/DvIx


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

https://imageshack.com/i/pmsIzdspj


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

https://imageshack.com/i/pnuvGUBEj


----------



## z4mm00 (Oct 20, 2018)

It looks really nice, im actually trying to make a carpet myself at my own tank!

Bump: It looks really nice, im actually trying to make a carpet myself at my own tank!


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you very much z4mm. This is what my tank looked like dec 2017. Idk if the first image earlier I posted worked. https://imageshack.com/i/plDvIxkij


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

To make images work, put [ img] [/ img] around the link, minus the spaces.


----------



## KZB (Jan 3, 2018)

Still trying to figure out how to post pictures, I used our search engine I couldn't find anything on it. Can someone help?


----------

